# $51 IGF1-LR3 with 15% discount Plus Buy 1 Get 1 FREE MELANOTAN II



## TwisT (Aug 21, 2012)

For a short time only or while supplies last IGF1-LR3 is $60.00 minus 15% discount using promo code STEAKS$51.00

Plus Melanotan II Buy 1 Get 1 FREE for $29.99


Thank you everyone for your continued patronage. 


​

















_*IGF1-LR3 $60.00
PLus 15% OFF
$51.00*_


*Melanotan II $29.99
Buy 1 get 1 FREE
PLUS 15% OFF*


*CJC1295 $13.50
Plus15% OFF*


*GHRP-2 $11.50
PLUS 15% OFF*


*Ipamorelin $9.99  (USA)
PLUS 15 % OFF*


*GHRP-6 $11.50
PLUS 15 % OFF*


*Clenbuterol $24.99
Plus 15% OFF*


*T3 $22.99
PlUS 15% OFF*


*GW-501516 $90
PLUS 15% OFF*
          Use STEAKS at check out for an additional 15 % savings

Mass Production LLC is your safe, convenient and private online source for research peptides. Quality products and exceptional service are very important to us, and we work hard to bring value to our customers. We source our products from the most reputable companies in the world, and our prices are some of the lowest online.

Ordering online is simple and convenient. You enjoy complete privacy, and can order any time 24x7. Our shopping cart is completely secured using the latest SSL technology, and we protect your information with the highest standards in privacy assurance.
​


----------

